# Low and to the right?



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

So I shoot finger hook thumb brace horizontal frame. Shoot tubes only both homemade and ones from simple shot. Everything I shoot is low and to the right. Like on the scout I am aiming between my finger and the frame (where it drops down off the area where you attach the bands) to compensate. I am having this issue no matter what frame or set of tubes I am shooting.

I hold the frame in my right hand, twist the pouch when drawn back. Only been back into shooting a couple of weeks after about 20 years off.

Any advice?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Where is anchor point for your pouch hand ?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Anchor point is at the jaw line just in front of my ear.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Problem persists whether it is through the forks or over the forks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

More than likely your allowing the slingshot to cant in your hand causing the low shot. Check in a mirror and also video yourself. You have to make sure you orientate your vision of your dominant eye in a straight line with the bands from the pouch to the fork tip. I make the same errors except the opposite of yours. I hold in the left and can shoot low and to the left.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Try lowering you anchor point a little and don't pull to tight to the face.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Canting which way would ya say? I will have to check it out. I was thinking maybe I was not getting it in line with my left eye. I will really have to focus on that.

I will try lowing the anchor point as well. Does twisting the pouch have an effect on it at all?

Thanks for the responses kind Sirs


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

if it were a bow i would say you are trying to watch your shot by dropping your hand to the right and they are kind of the same so you are dropping your hand. what i am guessing


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Twisting the pouch is not an issue. Your probably. letting the top fork tilt closer to you than the bottom fork.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

I was having pretty much the same problem. For me the solution was to focus on follow through and release. I found that I was dropping my fork hand as I released, so I made a point of holding my fork hand steady in shooting position long after the shot. Once I had that down I focussed on my release and found I was speed bumping my shots. I changed my grip(pinched the ammo not in front of the ammo) and focussed on relaxing instead of intentionally opening the fingers.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shoot High and to the left? :iono:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome, thanks guys! I will try all the suggestions when I shoot tomorrow.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

you could maybe put a little white tipex on top of the folk when you see the white spot you know your slingshot is straight


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a bad idea phil, then I would have reference and know when I was straight.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

no problem fella


----------

